# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ποντοπόρος - Παλιά πλοία (Oceangoing Old Ships)

## mastrovasilis

επισυνάπτω μερικές φωτό απο την δεκαετία του 60 με τα τότε πλοία της εποχής απο την προσωπική μου συλλογή.
m/v pollux και m/v agios ioannis

σάρωση0003.jpg

σάρωση0004.jpg

για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι..... :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Το πετρελαιοφόρο MANHATTAN κατασκευής 1962 που πραγματοποίησε δοκιμαστική μεταφορά ακαθάρτου πετρελαίου από την Αλάσκα στην ατλαντική ακτή των ΗΠΑ.

img209.jpg

Βιβλιογραφία: _Τα 100 γεγονότα που άλλαξαν το κόσμο Mondadori-Φυτράκης_

----------


## cpt babis

*FALCONERA*
Ενα φορτηγο πλοιο που ειχε κανει ο παππους μου Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης αρχες 10ετιας 60.
Ιδιοκτησιας ΑΝΔΡΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ συμφεροντων ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ
DSC00055.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Ακομη ενα πλοιο στο οποιο ειχε κανει ο παππους μου τελη 10ετιας 60
Ιδιοκτησιας ORION ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ 
DSC00056.JPG

----------


## Apollo

Α/Π ΟΛΓΑ. Αμερικανικο λιμπερτυ. Εργασθηκα σ'αυτο το 1966 & 1967 σαν δοκιμος γεφυρας και ναυτης. Ιδιοκτησιας Βλασσοφ/Σιτμαρ, Ελληνικη Σημαια/Πειραιας.

olga.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Α/Π ΟΛΓΑ. Αμερικανικο λιμπερτυ. Εργασθηκα σ'αυτο το 1966 & 1967 σαν δοκιμος γεφυρας και ναυτης. Ιδιοκτησιας Βλασσοφ/Σιτμαρ, Ελληνικη Σημαια/Πειραιας.
> 
> olga.jpg


 Mηπως εχετε καμια φωτογραφια της γεφυρας του liberty.

----------


## Apollo

> Mηπως εχετε καμια φωτογραφια της γεφυρας του liberty.


Δεν εχω φωτογραφιες απο το πλοιο που ημουν εγω αλλα βρηκα αυτες του SS John W. Brown. 

Αριστερη πλευρα (port side) απο την ιστοσελιδα http://www.geoghegan.us





Δεξια πλευρα (starboard side) απο την ιστοσελιδα http://www.boatnerd.com



Το ρανταρ που φαινεται στην αριστερη πλευρα της γεφυρας ποτε δεν δουλεψε στο Α/Π Ολγα που δουλευα εγω. Στο λιμανι το επεσκευαζαν και στο πελαγο χαλαγε. Φυσικο ηταν να περασουμε καποιες νιλες σε ομιχλωδεις θαλασσες οπως το Μπισκεϊ με λουκ αουτς στην πλωρη  χτυπωντας την καμπανα, πανω στο πουπι φυσωντας την μπουρου και πανω στο flying bridge. 

Στο λιμπερτυ που δουλευα εγω ειχαν ξηλωσει το δωματιακι του flying bridge και τα οργανα που υπηρχαν εκει ησαν ενα μεταλλινο τιμονι, ο τηλεγραφος και μια διοπτρα για διοπτευσεις. Ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιησαμε αυτα τα οργανα.

----------


## cpt babis

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!
Να ειστε καλα!!!!

----------


## Apollo

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!
> Να ειστε καλα!!!!


Παρακαλω. Κι εσεις επισης!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν εχω φωτογραφιες απο το πλοιο που ημουν εγω αλλα βρηκα αυτες του SS John W. Brown. 
> 
> Αριστερη πλευρα (port side) απο την ιστοσελιδα http://www.geoghegan.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεξια πλευρα (starboard side) απο την ιστοσελιδα http://www.boatnerd.com
> ...


Θύμισε μας σε παρακαλώ φιλε μου,ποιο ήταν το πούπι !

----------


## Apollo

> Θύμισε μας σε παρακαλώ φιλε μου,ποιο ήταν το πούπι !


Το πουπι ηταν το πρυμιο κομοδεσιο πανω στο οποιο εν καιρω πολεμου ησαν το κανονι και τα αντιεροπορικα. Το κομοδεσιο αυτο περιειχε 2-3 μικρες καμπινες για τους πυροβολητες και μια ευρυχωρη καμπινα για νοσοκομειο.

Μετα τον πολεμο που ξηλωσαν τα πυροβολα, το πουπι εχρησιμοποιειτο, ως επι το πλειστον, σαν μαγαζι του λοστρομου.

Η εικονα ειναι απο το www.geocities.com
JOB.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση καλέ μου φίλε!!

----------


## Apollo

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση καλέ μου φίλε!!


Παρακαλω, φιλε Μαστροκωστα. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## helatros68

Το SD 14 Marpesa E κατασκευης 1984 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 5.2.2011
marpessa e 5.2.11.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147481Το PALLAS ήταν ένα όμορφο φινλανδέζικο ξυλάδικο που γύρω στο 1980 ήταν τακτικός επισκέπτης μας. Αργότερα σαν ελληνικό πήρε φωτιά ΝΔ της Πελοποννήσου.

----------


## Eng

Ευρωπαϊκα σκαρια.. Τι ομορφα που ειναι.. και τι εννοω, εχουν μια υπογραφη, μια ιδιαιτεροτητα, δεν ειναι μια ακομψη μονοκοψια....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευρωπαϊκα σκαρια.. Τι ομορφα που ειναι.. και τι εννοω, εχουν μια υπογραφη, μια ιδιαιτεροτητα, δεν ειναι μια ακομψη μονοκοψια....


 Aκριβώς, τυπικό φινλανδέζικο σουλούπι του 70-80. Επειδή είμαι καραβολάτρης από όσο θυμάμαι τον κόσμο, από παιδάκι σιγά-σιγά άρχιζα να ξεχωρίζω αυτό είναι γερμανικό,το άλλο γιαπωνέζικο κ σπάνια έπεφτα έξω. Τώρα με την παγκοσμιοποίηση πάνε αυτά, μόνο τα γιαπωνέζικα ξεχωρίζουν. Σχεδιάζει ένας Φινλανδός,ένας Δανός κ το βαπόρι είναι λέει χτισμένο στην Κίνα,την Κορέα...

----------


## Eng

ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ..... 

(δεν περιγραφω αλλο... :Tears Of Joy:  )

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο όμιλος Μποδοσάκη ανάμεσα στις διάφορες δραστηριότητές του είχε κ ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία την PRODROMOS LINES η οποία έκανε κ τακτική γραμμή προς/από Δυτ.Ευρώπη. Εδώ βλέπουμε δύο από τα φορτηγά που είχε την δεκαετία του '80. Αριστερά το ΛΥΔΙΑ (64/6267) γιά το οποίο ανεβάζω αυτήν την κουνημένη φωτό ελλείψει άλλης. Δεξιά είναι το ΖΑΝΕΤ γιά το οποίο ξέρουμε μερικά πράγματα. Χτισμένο στη Δανία το 1967 γιά την DFDS η οποία κάποτε εκτός από τα ποστάλια κ τα ρο-ρό είχε κ φορτηγά που έκαναν Ευρώπη-ΗΠΑ,Ευρώπη-Νοτ.Αμερική.Ήταν 6754 grt/ 9150 dwt κ είχε μιά μηχανή B&W που του έδινε ταχύτητα 19,5 κ. Αποκτήθηκε από την PRODROMOS το 1980 μαζί με το αδελφό ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ κ πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1990 στο Πακιστάν. Προσέξτε τα μότορσιπς που ακόμα τότε έπεφταν στου Ξαβέρη.
Γιά τον φίλο ΤSS APOLLON κ όλους τους φίλους των συμβατικών φορτηγών τα οποία είναι ανάμνηση παλιά όπως έλεγε κ το  τραγούδι του Πάριου...

Zanet.jpg
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147516
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147515

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ_ σε δύο χθεσινές φωτογραφίες, από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας.
> Δίπλα του δεμένα τα αδελφά bulk carriers _ΝICOLAOS M_ (2007, IMO 9468750) και _GIANNIS M_ (2007, IMO 9437634).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147708





> Κρίμα που τα αδερφάκια είχαν αυτό το τέλος... της... Σαλαμίνας...
> Ελπίζω μέσα από τις φώτο σου να τα δει κάποιος και να τα αξιοποιήσει,  μια που είναι ορφανά και από εταιρεία πια αυτά αλλά και τα άλλα  δυο....,ή... να πάρουν λίγη "ενέργεια" από το Ιεράπετρα που παρ όλη την  ηλικία του είναι εν ενεργεία...


Όμορφες όσο και πρωτότυπες μετονομασίες. Τα ΝICOLAOS M (IMO 9468750) και GIANNIS M (IMO 9437634) έχουν μετονομαστεί σε _ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_ και _ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ_, ενώ τα "άλλα δύο", δηλαδή τα ARGYRO M (IMO 9452452) και TRIANTAFILLOS M (IMO 9428152) σε _ΕΛΥΤΗΣ_ και _ΠΑΛΑΜΑΣ_.

Αδελφά πλοία και τα τέσσερα Bulk Carriers, κατασκευασμένα το _2007_ στην Κίνα (Xinle Shipbuilding - Ningbo), ως SIDER PUMA, SIDER TIGER, SIDER WOLF και SIDER FOX αντίστοιχα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε ντόκους που εδώ κ χρόνια πέφτουν κρουαζιερόπλοια,κάποτε βλέπαμε όμορφες εκπλήξεις. Εδώ γύρω στο '80 απέναντι από την παγόδα το φορτηγό ΑΝΑΣΣΑ (¶νασσα: Βασίλισσα) το οποίο θυμάμαι στη συνέχεια δεξαμενίστηκε στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.Αρχικά ανήκε στην περίφημη εγγλέζικη Βlue Funnel Line κ ήταν ένα από τα πολλά πλοία που εγκλωβίστηκαν στο Σουέζ με τον πόλεμο του ΄67. Όταν το '75 η διώρυγα άνοιξε, το βαπόρι αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες. Στην φωτό δεν γνωρίζω την εταιρεία αλλά με επιφύλαξη τό σινιάλο είναι των Ποθητών.Τα cargo liners του 50-60 είχαν αναλόγως μεγάλα ακομοντέσια διότι εκτός των επιβατών (μέχρι 12) υπήρχαν κ πολυμελή πληρώματα τα οποία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις άγγιζαν τα 100 άτομα! :Surprised:   Η πρύμη που διακρίνεται είναι του GOLDEN ODYSSEY.
Eιδικά γιά τον φίλο Εng. :Fat: 

ANASSA.jpg

----------


## Eng

Η τσιμινιερα ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τα εξαλα του πλοιου.. Παντως ξανα μανα θα πω πως τοτε τα πλοια ειχαν ομορφια.. (και θα το ξαναπω και παλι.. :Fat: ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η τσιμινιερα ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τα εξαλα του πλοιου.. Παντως ξανα μανα θα πω πως τοτε τα πλοια ειχαν ομορφια.. (και θα το ξαναπω και παλι..).


Eντάξει,εδώ είναι κ έμφορτο. Αν κ η εταιρεία χρησιμοποιούσε από πολύ παλιά ντήζελ, πάντα B&W,αυτό το μεγάλο φουγάρο που παρέπεμπε σε ατμοκίνητο πλοίο,ήταν το χαρακτηριστικό της. Να προσθέσω ότι τα βαπόρια τους είχαν αποκλειστικώς αρχαία ελληνικά ονόματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To MADELEINE ένα όμορφο γερμανικό σουλούπι. Ρrodromos Lines ήταν η εταιρεία του Πρόδρομου Αθανασιάδη Μποδοσάκη,μεγάλου επιχειρηματία κ ευεργέτη. Γιά τους φίλους ΤSS APOLLON κ Eng :Fat: .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148759

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο ποστ 229 είδαμε το όμορφο φινλανδέζικο σκαρί από πρύμα,ορίστε εδώ κ από πλώρα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149070

----------


## Eng

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Πολυ ομορφο σκαρι, ακριβως ηταν Σκανδιναβια και Δανια. Ειχαμε καποτε εμεις το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ αλλα το ειχε ο Καρας. Παιζαν διαφορα χερια τοτες τα βαπορια / ψυγεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BIRKALAND a.jpgBIRKALAND.jpgTo ΒΙRKALAND της σουηδικής Βrostrom στην ξυλεία στο Παλατάκι. Φορτηγό του 1969,κοιτάξτε τι βαπόρια έφτιαχναν στην Ευρώπη. 
Φωτό του 1978-79 από την βαρδιόλα του ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

M)V GORLICE.jpg Κάποτε τα λιμάνια μας ήταν γεμάτα από καράβια του άλλοτε ανατολικού μπλοκ όπως αυτό το συμπαθητικό πολωνικό φορτηγό.
Πίσω στο σιλό είναι ένα bulk carrier του Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου, τότε που εκεί ξεφόρτωναν σιτηρά από ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Nα δούμε και την πρώτη σελίδα από το εξαιρετικό  αφιέρωμα του Malcolm Cranfield στο Shipsmonthly. Όπως έγραψε και ο  Espresso Venezia, το άρθρο καλύπτει και τα φορτηγά του ομίλου.
> Περισσότερα για το τεύχος εδώ: http://www.shipsmonthly.com/magazine/latest-issue


Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση στο πράγματι εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα, είναι η αναφορά ότι στον "Αγούδημο" (δεν κατάλαβα όμως σε ποιόν ακριβώς) ανήκε και το φορτηγό πλοίο τύπου SD 14 _ΑΓΙΑ ΕΥΦΗΜΙΑ_ (1969 U.K. - IMO 6924002). 

ShipSpotting.com

© Malcolm Cranfield

Εντύπωση όχι βέβαια για κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο παρά μόνο γιατί τα SD 14's είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου φορτηγά πλοία. Από ότι γνωρίζω μάλιστα, αρκετά από αυτά είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά. Να δούμε τι γράφει το αφιέρωμα του Shipsmonthly για το ιστορικό του ΑΓΙΑ ΕΥΦΗΜΙΑ αλλά και για το άσχημο τέλος του ως σχόλιο στην φωτό που παραθέτει, η οποία μάλιστα είναι η ίδια με την πιό πάνω από το shipspotting.




> LEFT Photographed off Avonmouth’s north pier on 16 February 1989, on her arrival from India with a cargo of animal feedstuffs, is the SD14 type Agia Efimia. Built at Sunderland in 1969 as Rupert de Larrinaga, she had in 1975 been sold to the ‘London Greek’ owner Vergottis to trade as Vergray until 1978, then as Atheras until laid up at Ithaca in March 1982.
> 
> The ship was purchased by Agoudimos in 1986 and, as Agia Efimia, she was managed by Flandermar until 1988 and then by Globe Shipping Managers until her sale in 1991 to Calais Shipping Inc, also of Piraeus. Renamed Virginia, she unfortunately suffered an engine breakdown on 11 December 1991 in severe weather in the Black Sea during her first voyage from Piraeus to Kherson, stranding at Kilyos and breaking in two.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε αυτό το γκαζάδικο σαν ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ. ξαδέρφι των μετασκευασμένων σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ του Ευθυμιάδη,ο υποφαινόμενος σαν πρωτόμπαρκος δόκιμος ασυρματιστής έκανα τα πάντα.Φασίνα,ρεμέντζο,butterworth με την μάνικα κ τις ελεύθερες ώρες ( ; ) ανέβαινα στον ασύρματο...
Πλοίαρχοι ο υπέροχος cpt Aνδρέας Νάζος κ ο cpt Γρηγόρης Καντιδάκης,μετέπειτα αρχιπλοίαρχος της ΑΝΕΚ.
"Ερέτην χρήναι πριν πηδαλίοις επιχειρείν" έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι μας πρόγονοι. Ο νέος στο βαπόρι πριν να γίνει ο,τιδήποτε, πρέπει πρώτα να γίνει ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ. Προσωπικά,μαζί με την αγάπη μου από παιδάκι γιά την θάλασσα, αυτό με βοήθησε να ενδιαφέρομαι γιά το κάθε τι είτε πάνω στην κουβέρτα,είτε κάτω στην μηχανή. :Pride:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Hoegh Fulmar-01.jpg Αυτό ήταν το δεύτερό μου πλοίο σαν δόκιμος ασυρματιστής.Το ΗΟΕGH FULMAR ήταν το μετέπειτα ΓΕΩΡΤΙΟΣ του Γεωρ. Μαμιδάκη ο οποίος "ψώνιζε" από Σκανδιναβία.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτό του πλοίου σαν ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ διότι δεν είχα μαζί φωτογραφική κ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρεί στο διαδίκτυο.Αν μου βρει κάποιος από εσάς,καλοδεχούμενη.
Όταν κάναμε επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά,στην άλλη μεριά του ντόκου ήταν υπό συμπλήρωση το άτυχο ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Hoegh Fulmar-01.jpg Αυτό ήταν το δεύτερό μου πλοίο σαν δόκιμος ασυρματιστής.Το ΗΟΕGH FULMAR ήταν το μετέπειτα ΓΕΩΡΤΙΟΣ του Γεωρ. Μαμιδάκη ο οποίος "ψώνιζε" από Σκανδιναβία.
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτό του πλοίου σαν ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ διότι δεν είχα μαζί φωτογραφική κ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρεί στο διαδίκτυο.Αν μου βρει κάποιος από εσάς,καλοδεχούμενη.
> Όταν κάναμε επισκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά,στην άλλη μεριά του ντόκου ήταν υπό συμπλήρωση το άτυχο ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ.



Βίκτωρα μιλάμε για αυτό?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ, έστω κ με το υδατογράφημα! :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε για την ιστορία ότι το τάνκερ _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί ως _ΗΟΕGH FULMAR_ το _1960_ στο Γκέτεμποργκ της Σουηδίας, και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5152298_. Πιθανόν το όνομα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ να ήταν το τελευταίο του πλοίου, να πήγε με αυτό δηλαδή για διάλυση, μιας και στις βάσεις δεδομένων το βρίσκουμε με αυτό το όνομα και με τελευταία γνωστή του σημαία την Ελληνική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να πούμε για την ιστορία ότι το τάνκερ _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί ως _ΗΟΕGH FULMAR_ το _1960_ στο Γκέτεμποργκ της Σουηδίας, και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5152298_. Πιθανόν το όνομα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ να ήταν το τελευταίο του πλοίου, να πήγε με αυτό δηλαδή για διάλυση, μιας και στις βάσεις δεδομένων το βρίσκουμε με αυτό το όνομα και με τελευταία γνωστή του σημαία την Ελληνική.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι.
To πλοίο όπως είδαμε,χτίστηκε με δύο ακομοντέσια σε μιά εποχή που σιγά-σιγά άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται τάνκερς με ένα ακομοντέσιο πρύμα.
Η νορβηγική ΗΟEGH,όπως κ άλλοι γνωστοί γίγαντες στα αυτοκινητάδικα σήμερα,παλιότερα διέθετε φορτηγά κ δεξαμενόπλοια.
Όσο γιά την εταιρεία του Γεωργίου Μαμιδάκη,αυτή παλιότερα με τα βενζινάδικα,κάποτε είχε σαν κύριο αντικείμενο την μεταφορά πετρελαιοειδών από την τότε ΕΣΣΔ αλλά εδώ κ χρόνια έχει εξαφανιστεί από τον χώρο της ναυτιλίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PALLAS.jpgPallas a.jpg Oρίστε οι φωτό από τα ποστ 15 κ 25 που δεν ανοίγουν.


> Στο ποστ 229 είδαμε το όμορφο φινλανδέζικο σκαρί από πρύμα,ορίστε εδώ κ από πλώρα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149070

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155390 Nα κ το ΑΝΑΣΣΑ από το ποστ 21.


Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1953 στο Νιούκαστλ  ως ADRASTUS γιά την Blue Funnel Line που έβγαζε άρχαία ελληνικά ονόματα.
7859 grt,9449 dwt-μηχανή B&W 7600 HP, 16.0 κ.
Το 1978 πωλήθηκε σε συμφέροντα Ποθητού,σημαία Κύπρου κ διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1981.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

JONWI a.jpg Ως JONWI BURMAH OPAL.jpg Ως ΒURMAH OPAL 
Αμφότερα από το ebay

Nαυπήγηση Kockums,Malmo (Σουηδία 1964) νορβηγική σημαία,πουλήθηκε σε Άγγλους το 1972 ΒURMAH OPAL.Πουλήθηκε στους Αφούς Αναστασίου* το 1978,
ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ελληνική σημαία.Το 1983 σημαία Παναμά κ το ίδιο έτος πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Ιντσόν (Ν.Κορέα). 

34921 grt-62553 dwt   236.2x32.2x14.1 m  1 μηχανή ΜΑΝ 19000 hp, 16.5 kts
*Mπλε τσιμινιέρα με άσπρο σύμπλεγμα από 2Α κ μαύρο καπέλο.

Ο υποφαινόμενος μπαρκάρισα με το βαπόρι το 1981.

----------


## npapad

Ο καλός φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick μου έστειλε μια φωτογραφία ενός Ελληνικού Δεξαμενόπλοιου με όνομα ΓΙΑΝΞΥΛΑΣ.
Την ανεβάζω με την άδεια του. Είναι τραβηγμένη το 1970.

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στη Σουηδία, στο ναυπηγείο Oresundvarvet, Landskrona με αριθμό κατασκευής 181 σαν VILJA με σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολογημένο στο Όσλο, για την εταιρεία Skibs A/S Nordheim & A/S Vestheim. Αποπερατώθηκε στις 2-12-1963 και η χωρητικότητα του ήταν 25768 τόνοι gross, 43370 DWT. Το ΙΜΟ του ήταν 5418355.

Το 1969 αγοράζεται από τον Αχιλλέα Χαλκούση μετονομάζεται ΓΙΑΝΞΥΛΑΣ, υψώνει Ελληνική Σημαία και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά.

Το 1970 περνάει στην εταιρεία Viamerito Cia Naviera SA και μετονομάζεται ΜΙΚΕ με σημαία Λιβερίας (νηολόγιο Monrovia 3679)

Το 1973 περνάει στην εταιρεία Ravenna Shipping Co. Ltd και μετονομάζεται NEGO SHANG.

To 1976 αγοράζεται από την εταιρεία Odin Shipping Co Pte Ltd και μετονομάζεται CHERRY VESTA, και υψώνει σημαία Σιγκαπούρης (αριθμός νηολογίου 376233).

Διαλύθηκε στο Kaohsiung στις 22-3-1983 από την εταιρεία Sun-Hua Enterprise Co.

Είναι η μοναδική φωτογραφία του που ξέρω με το Ελληνικό όνομα. Το Fotoflite έχει φωτογραφίες του με τα άλλα του ονόματα αλλά όχι σαν ΓΙΑΝΞΥΛΑΣ (ήταν και ενεργό για λίγο διάστημα).
gianxylascut.JPG

Στοιχεία από τη Miramar.

----------


## npapad

> Ο καλός φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick μου έστειλε μια φωτογραφία ενός Ελληνικού Δεξαμενόπλοιου με όνομα ΓΙΑΝΞΥΛΑΣ.
> Την ανεβάζω με την άδεια του. Είναι τραβηγμένη το 1970.
> 
> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στη Σουηδία, στο ναυπηγείο Oresundvarvet, Landskrona με αριθμό κατασκευής 181 σαν VILJA με σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολογημένο στο Όσλο, για την εταιρεία Skibs A/S Nordheim & A/S Vestheim. Αποπερατώθηκε στις 2-12-1963 και η χωρητικότητα του ήταν 25768 τόνοι gross, 43370 DWT. Το ΙΜΟ του ήταν 5418355.
> 
> Το 1969 αγοράζεται από τον Αχιλλέα Χαλκούση μετονομάζεται ΓΙΑΝΞΥΛΑΣ, υψώνει Ελληνική Σημαία και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά.
> 
> Το 1970 περνάει στην εταιρεία Viamerito Cia Naviera SA και μετονομάζεται ΜΙΚΕ με σημαία Λιβερίας (νηολόγιο Monrovia 3679)
> 
> ...


Το Greek Shipping Directory του 1971 αναφέρει ότι είχε μηχανή A/B Gotaverken Oil 2SA 10 Cyl. 18350 HP και αρχικά ενώ είχε Ελληνική σημαία είχε νηολόγιο Λονδίνου με αριθμό 1488. ΔΔΣ SVVX. Κατόπιν πέρασε σε νηολόγιο Πειραιά (δεν έχει όμως αριθμό νηολογίου).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

glimmingehus_1952_ FF.jpg
GLIMMINGEHUS faktaomfartyg

Σουηδία 1952  16490 dwt  ΜΑΝ  14.0 kts
Mιάς κ πριν λίγες μέρες εορτάσαμε την 28/10/40 ανεβάζω φωτό του μετέπειτα Δ/Ξ ΜΙΛΤΩΝ ΙΑΤΡΙΔΗΣ του Χαλκούση.Βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο το 1969 στον Ν.Ατλαντικό,τελευταίο στίγμα  2οS,37oW.
O γενναίος κυβερνήτης του Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ σε μιά από τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις τιμήθηκε από το Ε.Ν. κ όχι από το Π.Ν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ντόκους που εδώ κ χρόνια πέφτουν κρουαζιερόπλοια,κάποτε βλέπαμε όμορφες εκπλήξεις. Εδώ γύρω στο '80 απέναντι από την παγόδα το φορτηγό ΑΝΑΣΣΑ (¶νασσα: Βασίλισσα) το οποίο θυμάμαι στη συνέχεια δεξαμενίστηκε στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.Αρχικά ανήκε στην περίφημη εγγλέζικη Βlue Funnel Line κ ήταν ένα από τα πολλά πλοία που εγκλωβίστηκαν στο Σουέζ με τον πόλεμο του ΄67. Όταν το '75 η διώρυγα άνοιξε, το βαπόρι αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες. Στην φωτό δεν γνωρίζω την εταιρεία αλλά με επιφύλαξη τό σινιάλο είναι των Ποθητών.Τα cargo liners του 50-60 είχαν αναλόγως μεγάλα ακομοντέσια διότι εκτός των επιβατών (μέχρι 12) υπήρχαν κ πολυμελή πληρώματα τα οποία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις άγγιζαν τα 100 άτομα!  Η πρύμη που διακρίνεται είναι του GOLDEN ODYSSEY.
> Eιδικά γιά τον φίλο Εng.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155390


ADRASTUS ss.jpgADRASTUS shipspotting

Bρετανία 1953 7859 grt  9449 dwt    B&W    15.5 kts
1978 Rhodeswell Shg ΑΝΑΣΣΑ σημαία Κύπρου  1981 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην _αριστερή βαρδιόλα_ του τάνκερ _OLYMPIC ARROW_ (1970 - 1981,  IMO 7009976), και τα θρυλικά σινιάλα στο φουγάρο του (κλικ για μεγέθυνση).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ  πφχ.jpgΠαλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου fb

Ένα από το 100 liberties το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ κατασκευής 1943,πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση το 1969 στο Ταϊβάν.
Οι Χανδρήδες είχαν ένα  συνώνυμο πλοίο που βυθίστηκε το 1943.Ήταν 11140 dwt του 1920 στην Ιαπωνία.

----------


## npapad

Τρία πλοία πλοιοκτησίας Ωνάση που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
OLYMPIC GOAL (Ιούλιος 1971)
july 71 olympic goal.jpg
OLYMPIC AMBITION (Ιούλιος 1971)
july 1971 olympic ambition.jpg
OLYMPIC PROGRESS (Μάρτιος 1971)
mar 71 olympic progress.jpg

----------


## npapad

3 πλοία από φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
Το δεξαμενόπλοιο N.GEORGIOS (ΙΜΟ 5244950) της οικογένειας Νικολάου τον Ιούλιο του 1971 στην Ολλανδία.
n georgios jul 71 (Holland).jpg
Το λίμπερτυ ΕΡΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΑΤΟΥ (IMO 5105776) της οικογένειας Σταθάτου στο Λονδίνο το 1963.
erna - london 63.jpg
και το δεξαμενόπλοιο PATRIOTIC COLOCOTRONIS (IMO 6503157)  της οικογένειας Κολοκοτρώνη τον Ιούλιο του 1970.
patriotic colocotronis jul 70.jpg

----------


## npapad

2 πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
Το ψυγείο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ (IMO 5275179)
kyrios stelios (imo 5275179).jpg
το οποίο υπάρχει με το προηγούμενο του όνομα και τεχνικά στοιχεία εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2985018

και το δεξαμενόπλοιο ΝΟΣΤΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 5257945) τον Ιούλιο του 1968.
nostos jul 68 (imo 5257945).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2 πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Το ψυγείο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ (IMO 5275179)
> kyrios stelios (imo 5275179).jpg
> το οποίο υπάρχει με το προηγούμενο του όνομα και τεχνικά στοιχεία εδώ :
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2985018
> 
> και το δεξαμενόπλοιο ΝΟΣΤΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 5257945) τον Ιούλιο του 1968.
> nostos jul 68 (imo 5257945).jpg


Kαράβια από μιά εποχή που είχαν 'προσωπικότητα". Το πρώτο,κλασικό γερμανικό σουλούπι.Η ταχύτητα 15,5 κ. μάλλον χαμηλή γιά ψυγείο.
Το δεύτερο,πανέμορφο ιαπωνικό τουρμπινάδικο του Γιάννη Καρρά.Ένα αδελφό, το πρώτο της σειράς,ήταν κ το πρώτο πλοίο που εξήγαγε παγκοσμίως η Ιαπωνία αρχές δεκαετίας 50.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λοιπόν κ τα 2 βαπόρια είναι Χιώτικα.
Το ψυγείο είναι της Κardamylian του Χαλκιά αυτού με την Meandros Lines.
Το τάνκερ ναυπηγήθηκε στο Ηitachi το 1953 ως GΕΝΝΙΕ 19689 dwt,ταχύτητα 14,5 κ.
Διαλύθηκε ως NETIV το 1980 στο Ταϊβάν.
Τα άλλα αδελφά ΤΙΝΙ,DARNIE,CHRISTINA.Υποθέτω οικογενειακά ονόματα του Καρρά,γνωστού ως "ο Αμερικάνος".
Το ΤΙΝΙ (1952) ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που εξήγαγε η Ιαπωνία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GALINI (2).jpg

Mitsubishi 1955   14531 dwt   Sulzer  13.5 kts   Διάλυση Τουρκία 1985
Πλοιοκτησίας Ανδρεάδη   Αδελφό GALATIA   σημαία Λιβερίας
Από τα πρώτα φορτηγά που παράγγειλαν Έλληνες στην Ιαπωνία.Είναι από κάρτα του ναυπηγείου με την ευκαιρία της παράδοσης.Υπήρχαν τότε καραβοζωγράφοι που ζωγράφιζαν τα πλοία.
Με αυτό το βαπόρι μπάρκαραν 2 θείοι μου, Καπέτάνιος κ Γ' μηχανικός όπως άλλωστε τόσοι κ τόσοι Χιώτες ναυτικοί.

Η εικόνα μου βγαίνει ανάποδα κ αν είναι δυνατόν οι admins να το φτιάξουν.

----------

